# My cats have fleas/worms and I can't afford to take them to the vets



## jdogg1873 (Jan 8, 2012)

I have three cats, one at four years old, one at three years old and another at one year old.

We discovered in October that they had fleas, pretty bad. We really do not have a lot of money to spare. We have spent a lot of money (well a lot of money for us) already and I just cannot afford to spend any more.

I bought all sorts of flea treatments for the cats and the home - Flea collars, spot on, flea foggers etc etc, I must've spent about £100 over a course of a few weeks. We tried everything to get rid of the fleas but we just can't shift them. We have been quoted anything from £100 - £300 for professional exterminators to come in.

We have not took them to the vets because we just do not have the money. They still have the fleas and now they have developed worms (I am pretty sure) because they have not been eating properly for the last few weeks.

I'm at my witzend, I know the advise is going to be you need to take them to the vets, but how can we if we have no money to pay for it? I even tried claiming on my pet insurance but they wouldn't pay out.

Any advise would be appreciated, I'm desperate.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

You realy are better off getting frontline or similar from the vets or online Bestpet Pharmacy - supermarket stuff is just a waste of money imop. You can also get stuff that does work from the vets to, they may do a payment plan so you can spread the cost


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Buy advantage for fleas from the net and drontal for worms - Advantage for Small Cats, Dogs, and Rabbits - 4 pipettes : MedicAnimal.com this is your fleas - @£10.90 will treat your 3 cats and then this for the worms Drontal Worming Tablet for Cats : MedicAnimal.com @£1.60 a cat so total you will spend is £15.70. That's got to be a goer. If you need to eat just baked beans this week then that's what you do as withholding treatment from an animal is illegal and you could face a very heavy fine if you were found out. Ring the council for pest control and they should be able to help with the costs of rentokil.

The fleas collars and spot on s you get from the supermarkets etc are rubbish and don't work and are a complete waste of money.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

jdog1873, you have had some great advice from DB and Spid on how to start controlling your fleas cost-effectively. Another tip though. Take the flea collar off your cats and start cutting it up and put bits in your hoover bag; kills any fleas that are hoovered up in the bag rather than providing a nice place for them to live.

I am just going to come out now and say it but if you are struggling with the cost of flea treatment, what are you going to do when they fall ill? Worst case scenario all three get a bad bug at the same time and need to see the vet urgently. I don't mean to be rude or to pry into your financial circumstances, and I know you say that you have pet insurance, which is very commendable, but unless you are very lucky, there is still an excess to pay, which can be anything up to £80. Do you have things in place to be able to cover that?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Good advice in the other posts, you do need to get this sorted before your cats become ill.

For the fleas? Have you tried a spray for the house & your furnishings? When you spray the carpets make sure you go right to the edges, you need to do this regularly & make sure you hoover every day. Wash any bedding/sofa covers/cushions/ etc regularly at a hot temperature. 

It can take a while to break the cycle, we had a bad case last year & it wasn't something that disappeared over night. 

Just make sure though that you are not giving the cats too many doses of different flea treatments as this could make them ill


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Great advice already but I thought I'd add that we had a really bad flea infestation a couple of years ago and got in touch with the local borough council and they charged us £45 for a 3 bed house. You don't need to be living in a council hous (we don't) but we thought this was really cheap! It did work though. Those pesky fleas are a bugger to get rid of. We used to squish them with cellotape then have a competition to see who had the most dead fleas.

Since then and since we have new cats *touch wood* we have been fine. Its much better to take preventative measures like use frontline regularly from the start and not just wait until you see a live flea because then you know that that one little blighter has laid eggs all round the home


----------



## Tylah (Mar 12, 2011)

Something you could do right now would be to get a pair of tweezers and go through your cats fur and crush the blighters. Just remember not to pull the fur out. Then use a flea comb, one of those plastic ones with combs on either side. 

It might give your cats some relief until the meds arrive.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Another one fled the forum - posted the message last night and not been on since! Another troll methinks. I'm going to stop answering first posts I think.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

spid said:


> Another one fled the forum - posted the message last night and not been on since!* Another troll methinks*. I'm going to stop answering first posts I think.


Either that or didnt get the response/replies they wanted No great loss


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

spid said:


> Another one fled the forum - posted the message last night and not been on since! Another troll methinks. I'm going to stop answering first posts I think.


I know what you mean. I hardly bother posting on first posts now. I do wonder though whether some peeps just don't check back because they don't expect quick replies (well, not that this forum is terribly fast-moving or terribly exciting at the moment but I think you know what I mean). Or they also post on other forums and like their responses better


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

They were last on the forum at 9:15 pm yesterday - first response was 7:06am THIS morning they haven't been back to see any replies. I suppose they could be working and didn't check for response this morning (how weird I seem to spend every spare min here)


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

You can get Effipro from the vets now, it's a spot-on for fleas, doesn't smell too strong, lasts a whole month and is only 4 pounds per tube!!!!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

spid said:


> Another one fled the forum - posted the message last night and not been on since! Another troll methinks. I'm going to stop answering first posts I think.


If we all did that, the forum would die off. Some new members do not know how to set up to email them instantly, and that is not the default.

For the OP: You do not need to see a vet to get flea or worm treatment. As said, you can buy the same stuff over the net, and even from some chemists. You can also get a stronger spray from the vet, again no need to be seen.

When I was young, dearie, mum would have gone round with a DDT pump, but that has been banned as well


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

That's okay - you answer them all for me - I'll only spend time answering once I know there is someone listening.  When I took a sabbatical for 1 year the forum didn't fold - I'm *very certain* I'm not irreplaceable, but my time answering those post IS.


----------



## retepwaker (Dec 5, 2011)

I agre supermarkets CRAP and not just the fle stuf


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I am new around here, so like all forum newbies have to be careful what you say, but as a new cat owner I would rather look after 1 cat well than struggle to look after 3. 

The thought of having fleas in the house since October would both worry and concern me. I took my little girl for another check yesterday, the nurse treated her with a flea treatment, probably doesn't need it as an indoor cat but my brother has one with access to woods and has just bought a puppy, so I thought it best. After getting home I bought a pack online for £9.20 so doesn't have to cost much.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm surprised no-one has mentioned the irony of the £100+ wasted on rubbish off the shelf products is more than would have been charged at a reasonable vets for good, efficient treatment.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

the first time I ever used a forum I did not know how to check back to see if there had been any replies, and posted the question several times starting a new thread, I do add that was on not such a busy forum as this one.
If the posted posted the question last night they perhaps didn't sit here all that time waiting for a reply, and maybe they don't even know how to find their initial post again, I know I struggled!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I do understand that - but . . most trolls are first time posters and they post a contentious post (like this on is - can't afford to look after cats etc) and then they disappear. MOST first timers that are genuine might ask a simpler question and often post on other threads too, and go to the intro section. I know not all do it, but it is becoming quite a common occurrence.

If they come back on - I offer my sincere apologies for judging too harshly too fast - but I think like Hobbs I am not going to post for a while and let others get in first. Often there are loads of threads and I don't have time to post on them all, so I shall pick and choose more.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

spid said:


> I do understand that - but . . most trolls are first time posters and they post a contentious post (like this on is - can't afford to look after cats etc) and then they disappear. MOST first timers that are genuine might ask a simpler question and often post on other threads too, and go to the intro section. I know not all do it, but it is becoming quite a common occurrence.
> 
> If they come back on - I offer my sincere apologies for judging too harshly too fast - but I think like Hobbs I am not going to post for a while and let others get in first. Often there are loads of threads and I don't have time to post on them all, so I shall pick and choose more.


Was NOT knocking you or anyone else for their 
views, (so apolygises if you think I was) believe you me I have thought the same myself on many many occassions, I was just remembering how I was the very first time I posted on a forum.
I have I add posted on other places recently (regarding cars( and completely forgotton where and my password also so have never been back to check if there have been replies- maybe because I am scatty;


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

No probs - didn't take it as knocking - like you, I was just stating - all forums for me have the same user name and password or I'd be in a right pickle!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> You can get Effipro from the vets now, it's a spot-on for fleas, doesn't smell too strong, lasts a whole month and is only 4 pounds per tube!!!!


Effipro uses the same active ingredient as Frontline, so useless on cat's/fleas that have already shown a resistance to that.


----------



## Crushmer (Nov 14, 2011)

spid said:


> Another one fled the forum - posted the message last night and not been on since! Another troll methinks. I'm going to stop answering first posts I think.


When I joined this forum a little while ago and posted a question I thought that I would get notifications by email if someone replied to my question... but didn't. And I also posted on some other forums, so forgot about posting on this forum and only came across it again "accidentally" about 2 months later... So I didn't not come back on purpose, would have helped if I received email notifications.
Could be that the same happened to this person...


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Crushmer said:


> When I joined this forum a little while ago and posted a question I thought that I would get notifications by email if someone replied to my question... but didn't. And I also posted on some other forums, so forgot about posting on this forum and only came across it again "accidentally" about 2 months later... So I didn't not come back on purpose, would have helped if I received email notifications.
> Could be that the same happened to this person...


Do you know how to get them now?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

jdogg1873 said:


> I have three cats, one at four years old, one at three years old and another at one year old.
> 
> We discovered in October that they had fleas, pretty bad. We really do not have a lot of money to spare. We have spent a lot of money (well a lot of money for us) already and I just cannot afford to spend any more.
> 
> ...


If you cant afford basics like flea treatment, what are you gonna do if one of them needs an emergency trip to the vet ? Not been a smart ass but maybe rehome them to someone that actually planned for them. If this isnt a take the piss thread that is.


----------



## Crushmer (Nov 14, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Do you know how to get them now?


Yes I do, after someone told me how.


----------



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

hi i have hardly any money im on hardly nething a week and i have a kitten if she had fleas or anything like that i would go without what ever i could to get her treated my animals always come first. Im not trying to sound horrible but if you cant afford to treat your animals you may want to rethink having them and think whats best for them. You could start and put money aside each week as i do and build it up even if it isnt much it soon amounts to something when its left and at least then if you animals need anything you have some money for them. I have a special money box that i keep all the money in for my animals for their food and anything else they need and it helps me alot when i havent any money left to get them something. Also when you have the money i would sugest to stock up on things, think ahead think when they need fleaing ect and get some stuff put away for next time they need doing that way you dont have to panic when they have somethin and you have nothing for them or no money. If you keep organised like this when you have money its makes life alot easier when you have none as it works for me and my cat never goes without. I would sugest you maybe try something like this for your animals cause im guessing you love them to pieces and could bare parting with them but at the same time you cant leave them suffering if they have something and you cant afford to pay for them to get better. Good luck with it


----------



## jdogg1873 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks guys for the great advise so far, I will reply properly later when on a pc. Don't like typing a lot on a phone browser.


----------



## anotheruser (Aug 17, 2011)

Just because the OP appears to be a troll, doesn't mean the information contained within the first few posts isn't helpful to other users remember!



littleblackcat said:


> hi i have hardly any money im on hardly nething a week and i have a kitten if she had fleas or anything like that i would go without what ever i could to get her treated *my animals always come first*.


I don't mean to be horrible, but animals coming before humans?
That's right, I will put the life of a cat before my baby. . . I don't think so.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

anotheruser said:


> Just because the OP appears to be a troll, doesn't mean the information contained within the first few posts isn't helpful to other users remember!
> 
> I don't mean to be horrible, but animals coming before humans?
> That's right,* I will put the life of a cat before my baby*. . . I don't think so.


That's a little harsh. I dont think littleblackcat meant a baby. I think she was saying her cats come before her.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

anotheruser said:


> Just because the OP appears to be a troll, doesn't mean the information contained within the first few posts isn't helpful to other users remember!
> 
> I don't mean to be horrible, but animals coming before humans?
> That's right, I will put the life of a cat before my baby. . . I don't think so.


Your twisting her words, she never said she had kids  I put my boys before any of my pets, but wouldnt have them if I couldnt afford to look after them.


----------



## Kat1703 (Nov 22, 2011)

anotheruser said:


> I don't mean to be horrible, but animals coming before humans?
> That's right, I will put the life of a cat before my baby. . . I don't think so.


The number of humans that would come before my cats, or any other animal actually, are few and far between


----------



## Crushmer (Nov 14, 2011)

anotheruser said:


> Just because the OP appears to be a troll, doesn't mean the information contained within the first few posts isn't helpful to other users remember!
> 
> I don't mean to be horrible, but animals coming before humans?
> That's right, I will put the life of a cat before my baby. . . I don't think so.


I don't think she meant that she would put her cats life before a/her baby's life....!:nonod:
As I understand, she is saying that she would make sure her cat has everything she needed before buying stuff for herself.... I feel the same way, I took life long responsibility for my cats when I took them in and will make sure they have everything they need before buying luxuries for myself.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

anotheruser said:


> Just because the OP appears to be a troll, doesn't mean the information contained within the first few posts isn't helpful to other users remember!
> 
> I don't mean to be horrible, but *animals coming before humans?*That's right, I will put the life of a cat before my baby. . . I don't think so.


Why? What's so special about humans? They are without doubt the most vicious creatures on the planet and I for one would always put my dogs before any human outside my family.

Do my dogs come before my kids? No. Do my dogs come before any other humans? Yes, they certainly do.

I don't think there is anyone on here who would not put their pets' needs before their own, but that does not mean they would put the pets before their baby FFS! Babies are just as helpless and vulnerable as animals.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

anotheruser said:


> I don't mean to be horrible, but animals coming before humans?
> That's right, I will put the life of a cat before my baby. . . I don't think so.


Yet ANOTHER abrasive post from you!!!

Please point out where LBC posted what you have stated because I read

_"and i have a kitten if she had fleas or anything like that i would go without what ever i could to get her treated my animals always come first."_

and can see NO mention of the words "before humans".

LBC is clearly pointing out that she would go without in order to ensure her pet got any vet treatment required.

An action that most of the people on this forum would agree with.


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> An action that most of the people on this forum would agree with.


Exactly. Most of the people on this forum, probably with one exception, I guess.

I don't mean to have an argument, but such an attitude from someone who pretends to love animals (why would then he/she be on a pet forum otherwise?) doesn't make me feel too calm.

My "baby" (my 9-years old son) and my cats have been and always will be my first concern, no matter what. My son doesn't come first, and then the cats; nor vice-versa. For the rest of the family (including myself), we're on a secondary plan, we are already adults and should be able to take care of ourselves, sure if I can help anyone around, I don't hesitate. Children and animals in my view point have something in common, something that we, as adults, have lost: innocence and altruism. In our selfish souls, we should think at least that as long as we plan to have a baby or we plan to have a cat, we are responsible to assure them a happy and healthy life.

PS. We don't live in the prehistoric times, when people could not plan to have the number of children and pets  sufficient to take care of. I myself would love to have at least 5 horses, 10 dogs and 20 cats etc., but I must stop to what I know for sure I can afford for their best care possible.


----------



## Kat1703 (Nov 22, 2011)

Well said Anca!

IMO -it's the arrogant notion that humans are superior to all other beings on this earth that lies behind a lot of the troubles we are facing today.


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

Kat1703 said:


> IMO -it's the arrogant notion that humans are superior to all other beings on this earth that lies behind a lot of the troubles we are facing today.


Thank you, you have expressed my idea and feelings a lot better. :thumbsup:


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> If we all did that, the forum would die off. Some new members do not know how to set up to email them instantly, and that is not the default.
> 
> For the OP: You do not need to see a vet to get flea or worm treatment. As said, you can buy the same stuff over the net, and even from some chemists. You can also get a stronger spray from the vet, again no need to be seen.
> 
> When I was young, dearie, mum would have gone round with a DDT pump, but that has been banned as well


Your mum - that makes me laugh and think back, in our house the dog got washed in carbolic soap/coal tar (i think it was called that, it was orange but a fresh smell), - come to think of it the kitten that we had did as well, you could see the blighters moving on him, they soon dropped off tho


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

welshjet said:


> Your mum - that makes me laugh and think back, in our house the dog got washed in carbolic soap/coal tar (i think it was called that, it was orange but a fresh smell), - come to think of it the kitten that we had did as well, you could see the blighters moving on him, they soon dropped off tho


In my house, I got washed with carbolic soap! Along with everybody else. I think we got our hair washed with it as well, at least I don't recall any shampoo.

I don't remember it smelling fresh though.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

newfiesmum said:


> In my house, I got washed with carbolic soap! Along with everybody else. I think we got our hair washed with it as well, at least I don't recall any shampoo.
> 
> I don't remember it smelling fresh though.


WASHED WITH CARBOLIC SOAP.....dont you mean SCRUBBED with it.....we were scrubbed with the stuff until our skin was red hahahaha, and i promise you after you had been scrubbed with that stuff that no self respecting flea would go near you hahahaha.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> In my house, I got washed with carbolic soap! Along with everybody else. I think we got our hair washed with it as well, at least I don't recall any shampoo.
> 
> I don't remember it smelling fresh though.


Pmsl - moral of the story was dont stand still


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

raggs said:


> WASHED WITH CARBOLIC SOAP.....dont you mean SCRUBBED with it.....we were scrubbed with the stuff until our skin was red hahahaha, and i promise you after you had been scrubbed with that stuff that no self respecting flea would go near you hahahaha.


No fleas, just what was used. We also had an outside loo with little squares of cut up newspaper handing from a string on a hook.

You youngsters don't know you are living


----------



## jdogg1873 (Jan 8, 2012)

Dally Banjo said:


> You realy are better off getting frontline or similar from the vets or online Bestpet Pharmacy - supermarket stuff is just a waste of money imop. You can also get stuff that does work from the vets to, they may do a payment plan so you can spread the cost


Thanks, wished I had came to this forum before I spent a fortune in the supermarket lol, oh well.


----------



## jdogg1873 (Jan 8, 2012)

spid said:


> Buy advantage for fleas from the net and drontal for worms - Advantage for Small Cats, Dogs, and Rabbits - 4 pipettes : MedicAnimal.com this is your fleas - @£10.90 will treat your 3 cats and then this for the worms Drontal Worming Tablet for Cats : MedicAnimal.com @£1.60 a cat so total you will spend is £15.70. That's got to be a goer. If you need to eat just baked beans this week then that's what you do as withholding treatment from an animal is illegal and you could face a very heavy fine if you were found out. Ring the council for pest control and they should be able to help with the costs of rentokil.
> 
> The fleas collars and spot on s you get from the supermarkets etc are rubbish and don't work and are a complete waste of money.


Thanks for all the great advise here, those products you talk of sound very reasonable, I can afford that no bother.

BTW I love baked beans, I could eat them all the time no worries. I have not been withholding treatment from the cats, like I said, I've been trying as best I can with what I've got.

Also, regarding the council, I own my house, I doubt they would help me.


----------



## jdogg1873 (Jan 8, 2012)

hobbs2004 said:


> jdog1873, you have had some great advice from DB and Spid on how to start controlling your fleas cost-effectively. Another tip though. Take the flea collar off your cats and start cutting it up and put bits in your hoover bag; kills any fleas that are hoovered up in the bag rather than providing a nice place for them to live.
> 
> I am just going to come out now and say it but if you are struggling with the cost of flea treatment, what are you going to do when they fall ill? Worst case scenario all three get a bad bug at the same time and need to see the vet urgently. I don't mean to be rude or to pry into your financial circumstances, and I know you say that you have pet insurance, which is very commendable, but unless you are very lucky, there is still an excess to pay, which can be anything up to £80. Do you have things in place to be able to cover that?


Agreed hobbs2004, some great advise and much appreciated.

Regarding the flea collar in the hoover bag... I am aware of this trick however I have a bagless hoover. Can I still do it?

I understand your concerns regarding finances and cats, believe me I'm not irresponsbible, I have had some bad luck. My wife has been off sick from work and does not receive sick pay.

These were unforseen circumstances.


----------



## jdogg1873 (Jan 8, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> Good advice in the other posts, you do need to get this sorted before your cats become ill.
> 
> For the fleas? Have you tried a spray for the house & your furnishings? When you spray the carpets make sure you go right to the edges, you need to do this regularly & make sure you hoover every day. Wash any bedding/sofa covers/cushions/ etc regularly at a hot temperature.
> 
> ...


Thanks cleo38, I have done all of the above already.


----------



## Zoster (Dec 24, 2011)

I can't understand this !! "I can't afford to take them to the vets" If you have a pet you should be able to afford to treat them when they are poorly or don't have one, they rely on us to help them 

We spent £600 on our cat so far in 3 weeks bang after xmas as he has been poorly. We can't afford it either but we scraped the money together, I'm guessing from previous posts the Member hasn't been back to this thread but should you read this i REALLY MUST STRESS that you MUST take your cats to the vets !!! 

Off the counter flea treatment is no good when you have a flea "problem" thats more than the odd flea, when we adopted our cat we took him to the vets for the once over and they said he had flea's, we assumed the scabs were from scrapping with other cats but the vet showed me all the flea dirt. the previous owed had been treating him with ff the shelf treatment" and it had achieved nothing. 

We got a box of Advocate flea lotion to rub on his neck made by BAYER and a tin of ACCLAIM spray to spray the house. We put the flea liquid on him and he nodded off on the bedroom window sill that night, by the morning we found at least 10 fleas dead on the window sill. as he has sensitive skin and allergies we use this ointment once a month and he has been flea free ever since  yes its slightly pricier but its box of 3 and thats it - job done ! no fleas and no buying rubbish product after rubbish product which probably adds up to the same amount anyway ! 

for worming the vet gave us Profender, also made by BAYER and he has never had an issue with worms either. 

You can not leave you cat to suffer, after we treated ours he was SO SO much happier, a different little cat, i know its pricey i know its hard but they can't help themselves.


----------



## jdogg1873 (Jan 8, 2012)

Iheartcats said:


> Great advice already but I thought I'd add that we had a really bad flea infestation a couple of years ago and got in touch with the local borough council and they charged us £45 for a 3 bed house. You don't need to be living in a council hous (we don't) but we thought this was really cheap! It did work though. Those pesky fleas are a bugger to get rid of. We used to squish them with cellotape then have a competition to see who had the most dead fleas.
> 
> Since then and since we have new cats *touch wood* we have been fine. Its much better to take preventative measures like use frontline regularly from the start and not just wait until you see a live flea because then you know that that one little blighter has laid eggs all round the home


I will contact my local council and see what they can do. Thanks.


----------



## jdogg1873 (Jan 8, 2012)

spid said:


> Another one fled the forum - posted the message last night and not been on since! Another troll methinks. I'm going to stop answering first posts I think.


I haven't fled, I'm here.


----------



## jdogg1873 (Jan 8, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> If we all did that, the forum would die off. Some new members do not know how to set up to email them instantly, and that is not the default.
> 
> For the OP: You do not need to see a vet to get flea or worm treatment. As said, you can buy the same stuff over the net, and even from some chemists. You can also get a stronger spray from the vet, again no need to be seen.
> 
> When I was young, dearie, mum would have gone round with a DDT pump, but that has been banned as well


Got my first notification of replies on my phone on way to work this morning.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

jdogg1873 said:


> I will contact my local council and see what they can do. Thanks.


Just looked at my council website just under £55. Sounds like a good option


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

anotheruser said:


> I don't mean to be horrible, but animals coming before humans?
> That's right, I will put the life of a cat before my baby. . . I don't think so.


Did she mention a baby? No. 
Why do people always jump to that? She said she'd be responsible and put her cat before herself, as she has taken on the responsibility to care for it, without it asking. She didn't say she'd starve her children so the cat can eat like a queen. What a dumb way to go off topic.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

jdogg---if money is an object here, I suggest 2 natural and really cheap cures for both the fleas and the worms.

Diatomaceous Earth: Be careful that you buy food grade; the other kind is poisonous. You can find it in health food stores and it's really really cheap. They also sell it in feed stores, as farmers add it to feed to keep it from clumping. You can dust it around your house, on bedding, dust the cats with it, and if you feed it to them--1 teas mixed in food every day--it will kill worms. People are a little nervous about it because if you have asthma or other lung issues, it can cause some irritation, but I've used it a lot. I have a parrot who is priceless to me and since I can't use regular poisons in the house to kill pesties, I've had to find natural safer cures. I've used this in the room with him and he's never so much as sneezed or looked uncomfortable. I've taken large doses myself to make sure it was safe, and I'm fine. I've successfully wormed and treated fleas with it. On the plus side, it also has trace minerals and other good things in it, so I think of it like a supplement . On furniture, carpeting and bedding, it takes a little while to kill everything, since the fleas and eggs need time to dehydrate, but it gets nicely down into cracks as the powder is very fine.

Borax: In the powder form for washing clothes, NOT boric acid, which is poisonous. Only sprinkle this on bedding and carpet. Leave for about an hour, then vacuum up. Try to keep the cats out of the room while you do it, just to limit exposure. It's not poisonous or anything, but can be irritating. I've added it to the litter box before and it's killed the fleas and nobody had a problem, but they don't roll around in the box the way they do on the rug. Borax somehow kills bugs--I'm not sure of the science behind it, but I think it not only dehydrates them by abrading the exoskeleton, but poisons them too. We used to use it for roaches and water bugs around the house when I was growing up. Nothing else touched them, but when my parents lined the perimeter with 20 Mule Team Borax, they were gone in days. Again, it's really cheap and you can use it in the laundry too!

Hope that helps.


----------



## jdogg1873 (Jan 8, 2012)

Zoster said:


> I can't understand this !! "I can't afford to take them to the vets" If you have a pet you should be able to afford to treat them when they are poorly or don't have one, they rely on us to help them
> 
> We spent £600 on our cat so far in 3 weeks bang after xmas as he has been poorly. We can't afford it either but we scraped the money together, I'm guessing from previous posts the Member hasn't been back to this thread but should you read this i REALLY MUST STRESS that you MUST take your cats to the vets !!!
> 
> ...


If you read the previous posts you would see that the finance situation was due to unforseen circumstances. Some people are too quick judge.

That aside, thank you for the advice, I will take it on board.

Thanks also to everyone else who I haven't managed to reply to personally yet.

I am now going to post on other areas of the forum to prove I'm not a troll lol.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

jdogg1873 said:


> Thanks, wished I had came to this forum before I spent a fortune in the supermarket lol, oh well.


Dont worry been there done that   hope you get rid of the little bleeders soon :w00t: fleas that is :lol:


----------



## jdogg1873 (Jan 8, 2012)

ha ha. thanks.


----------



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

hi can i just state to who ever said that i would put my cat before a baby that i dont have children its just me my boyfriend and my animals. So my animals are my children to me atm as i have no plans anytime soon to have children and if i did have children and i couldnt afford things for my animals as hard as it would be i would find a home that could take care of my animals in a way that i cant. If you read my answer you would see that i mentioned no children in it if you read it propperly and i dont apreciate you jumping to conclusions without actually knowing the whole story so i sugest you read this post propperly this time and dont jump to any more conclusions.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

jdogg1873 said:


> If you read the previous posts you would see that the finance situation was due to unforseen circumstances. Some people are too quick judge.
> 
> That aside, thank you for the advice, I will take it on board.
> 
> ...


Welcome (belatedly) to the forum - sorry it has been a baptism of fire for you but I'm sure you can appreciate that we will always come down on the side of the animals under discussion. It just be the way we is. 

Good luck with getting rid of your fleas. With all this new info, on better & more effective products, you should be clear of them before too long.

Look forward to seeing you around - non-trolling.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

littleblackcat said:


> hi can i just state to who ever said that i would put my cat before a baby that i dont have children its just me my boyfriend and my animals. So my animals are my children to me atm as i have no plans anytime soon to have children and if i did have children and i couldnt afford things for my animals as hard as it would be i would find a home that could take care of my animals in a way that i cant. If you read my answer you would see that i mentioned no children in it if you read it propperly and i dont apreciate you jumping to conclusions without actually knowing the whole story so i sugest you read this post propperly this time and dont jump to any more conclusions.


Don't worry about it LBC - the comment was made by someone who spends more time making abrasive, rub-folks-up-the-wrong-way posts than actually saying anything constructive.


----------



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

thank you moggybaby im glad though everyone else on her knew what i meant and were all supportive of my comment. so thank you all for defending my comment.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

And I have to apologise - I was wrong - SORRY - there have been so many 'odd' posts recently SORRY again.

I understand you are feeling the pinch at the mo, I hope you wife gets better soon, having fleas in the house can't be helping her. I hope I haven't put you off the forum - we are a very friendly bunch n the main and only disagree 'sometimes'. Keep posting and we'll keep answering, me especially now I know you are 'real'.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 5, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> I know what you mean. I hardly bother posting on first posts now. I do wonder though whether some peeps just don't check back because they don't expect quick replies (well, not that this forum is terribly fast-moving or terribly exciting at the moment but I think you know what I mean). Or they also post on other forums and like their responses better


When I posted here for the first time, I received many responses almost immediately what I did not expect after my experience from other pet forums. I'm ashamed now but I checked my first post after about 24 hours and found 8-9 answers:w00t:
I think people need time to realize this forum is more fast-moving than others what is great, of course.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Kat1703 said:


> The number of humans that would come before my cats, or any other animal actually, are few and far between


Maybe we are related!


----------



## jdogg1873 (Jan 8, 2012)

spid said:


> And I have to apologise - I was wrong - SORRY - there have been so many 'odd' posts recently SORRY again.
> 
> I understand you are feeling the pinch at the mo, I hope you wife gets better soon, having fleas in the house can't be helping her. I hope I haven't put you off the forum - we are a very friendly bunch n the main and only disagree 'sometimes'. Keep posting and we'll keep answering, me especially now I know you are 'real'.


Don't worry about it, I know exactly what you mean. I run a forum (totally unrelated to pets by the way) and have ran forums for years so I know where you are coming from.

You haven't scared me off. I will visit as often as I can. I might not become the most frequent poster or anything, but I will be around always, now that I've round this place.

I think I might go and do my introduce yourself thread now.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Cookieandme said:


> Just looked at my council website just under £55. Sounds like a good option


That isn't too bad.
If you treat the cats, the council treats the house, and you wash all bedding at high temperatures and steam clean clothes they may have shed eggs on, you will be fine.

If you can afford a steam cleaner, buy one. Regularly cleaning your house with it will prevent future infestations without chemicals, and it will save you taking jackets and trousers to the cleaner's too, as long as they are just crinckled or smelly......

Steam cleaners are the ultimate answer to fleas, house mites, bed bugs, cockroaches, mosquitos/midges and other small vermin.


----------



## jdogg1873 (Jan 8, 2012)

by the way, in hindsight, looking back at my original post. the £100 plus pounds was not just on flea treatment itself. i bought a new more powerful hoover as well.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

yea  I gotta follow spid and apologise as well  thought you were a troll :lol: even got excited at the prospect of entertainment   welcome to pf :arf: 



littleblackcat said:


> hi can i just state to who ever said that i would put my cat before a baby that i dont have children its just me my boyfriend and my animals. So my animals are my children to me atm as i have no plans anytime soon to have children and if i did have children and i couldnt afford things for my animals as hard as it would be i would find a home that could take care of my animals in a way that i cant. If you read my answer you would see that i mentioned no children in it if you read it propperly and i dont apreciate you jumping to conclusions without actually knowing the whole story so i sugest you read this post propperly this time and dont jump to any more conclusions.


Dont feel you need to explain, **** them for judging you in the first place, something this section does a lot


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> Dont feel you need to explain, **** them for judging you in the first place, something this section does a lot


Oh the irony!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Oh the irony!


apologies null it  some dont ever say sorry do they


----------



## anotheruser (Aug 17, 2011)

Jugsmalone said:


> That's a little harsh. I dont think littleblackcat meant a baby. I think she was saying her cats come before her.





Waterlily said:


> Your twisting her words, she never said she had kids  I put my boys before any of my pets, but wouldnt have them if I couldnt afford to look after them.


Hm, it perhaps was just the way I read it then.



newfiesmum said:


> What's so special about humans? They are without doubt the most vicious creatures on the planet....


I agree. Much more than you will probably realise 



MoggyBaby said:


> Yet ANOTHER abrasive post from you!!!
> LBC is clearly pointing out that she would go without in order to ensure her pet got any vet treatment required.
> An action that most of the people on this forum would agree with.


And I agree, certainly the case with many humans in this world.

I guess me and the general feel of this forum got off to a bad start.
When reading through posts in the beginning there was a definite attitude of "of you feed your cat supermarket / dry food, you're the devil". Since then, there have been many posts which have been on the same token.



Anca said:


> I don't mean to have an argument, but such an attitude from someone who pretends to love animals (why would then he/she be on a pet forum otherwise?) doesn't make me feel too calm.


:/ I don't "pretend" to love animals, I enjoy owning a cat and have taken care of dogs, fish in the past. But I wouldn't say I "love" animals. I am here to get advise on how to make my cats lives better from knowledgeable people. Occasionally I will comment on other posts of interest.

However, I guess the more I see less elitist attitude then the more I wil adjust. I already see this, just a shame when I see a post screaming "I feed my cats the most expensive food, therefore I am better than you". I suppose I just say what I see.

But thank you for your constructive criticism, taken on board. :001_tongue:



spid said:


> I hope I haven't put you off the forum - we are a very friendly bunch n the main and only disagree 'sometimes'


They're not wrong ya know.
You'll always see me in bad light, but for the most part, the guys here are helpful and quick - something which is great in times of need.



hobbs2004 said:


> Oh the irony!


Oh indeed! People judge all the time. People of the pets forum don't know my circumstances... maybe the only time I get to post is after being up at 6am, working until 8pm, getting home feeling cranky and tired, then having to sort out the house after the kitty has messed it up (yet his mother seems to be lazy already!). But ya know. . .
I think it was just the general tone and layout of the post which put me off into thinking it was something which it wasn't. Next time I'll try and contain myself.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

anotheruser said:


> I guess me and the general feel of this forum got off to a bad start.
> When reading through posts in the beginning there was a definite attitude of "of you feed your cat supermarket / dry food, you're the devil". Since then, there have been many posts which have been on the same token.
> 
> However, I guess the more I see less elitist attitude then the more I wil adjust. I already see this, just a shame when I see a post screaming "I feed my cats the most expensive food, therefore I am better than you". I suppose I just say what I see.


Seriously? I think you have a chip on your shoulder and/or you must be reading a different forum to me. I haven't seen anyone being put down for feeding supermarket food and/or dry food. Yes, people, including me, will point out that there are better alternatives out there and that dry food for a cat is not an ideal way of feeding (cats aren't small dogs) but I have never seen anyone being ostracised for feeding that.

Most certainly, the mantra with food is that expensive food isn't necessarily the best food and certainly good food doesn't need to be expensive food - though it might be more expensive than supermarket food on the face of it.

Must go and dig out your old posts to see....


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

anotheruser said:


> They're not wrong ya know.
> You'll always see me in bad light, but for the most part, the guys here are helpful and quick - something which is great in times of need.


Did I say they WERE wrong? I just said we disagree - and that's okay - what a boring world this would be if we all thought the same.

Hmmmm - I would like to see a quote from a post where I have seen you in a bad light.

I think you are quick to judge that others are judging you. I haven't ever been nasty to you or told you your view was 'wrong' - I may disagree and offer an alternative view but I really, really try not to judge and even if I did I wouldn't write it down in public on a forum.

Please, show me proof of my wrong doing!


----------



## jdogg1873 (Jan 8, 2012)

Just an update. Ordered some stuff that was recommended at the start of the thread, the stuff that came to £15 odds.

Just waiting for that to arrive. I will keep you all posted on the progress.

If this stuff doesn't work, I'll scroll through and look at all the other advise as well and try what I can, and if all else fails I will take them to the vets and get them treated professionally and hope that the vets will let me pay it up.


----------



## sallygunes (Aug 5, 2011)

Zoster said:


> I can't understand this !! "I can't afford to take them to the vets" If you have a pet you should be able to afford to treat them when they are poorly or don't have one, they rely on us to help them
> .


i do agree with everything that you have said here however i had my animals when i had a good job but at the moment me and my husband are both between jobs due to unforseen circumstances and because my husband is on a settlement visa from turkey we are not entitled to any help e.g benefits etc andd are just scraping by on savings and would find it very hard to fork out vet bills without help from family does this mean that i should give my pets up as i dont deserve to have them because i was made redundant due to sloping economy ?


----------



## Lunaowen (Jan 8, 2012)

Just caught up on this thread and hope the problem gets sorted soon.
I must admit I felt judged on one post that I did at the very beginning and got completely taken the wrong way and out of context.
Since then I have found it very useful I am not sure how I see when I have recieved new posts or when more have been added to my subscribed threads please tell me.
I don't always get replies and I do check as often as possible but have to go onto subscribed threads then go through them to see so must be doing something totally wrong, not used forums before but have enjoyed being part of this one.
Pleased to see that when people have assumed something they apologise, any of us can read a post wrong or get it wrong without realising we are only human after all.


----------



## Iluvmypets (Jan 13, 2012)

I didn't read all the posts... just wanted to say.. the OP may have had difficulty getting back in. I have had to come in via another route as the way I used before won't now let me in


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> Your twisting her words, she never said she had kids  I put my boys before any of my pets, but wouldnt have them if I couldnt afford to look after them.


hey waterlily - i can afford catfood and litter, but i can't keep forking out for PS3's and X-Box's - can i ship the kids off then?!?!?! lmao :w00t:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

catlover0581 said:


> hey waterlily - i can afford catfood and litter, but i can't keep forking out for PS3's and X-Box's - can i ship the kids off then?!?!?! lmao :w00t:


Lmao, see if ya can get a package deal and plonk my kids in the box as well. :w00t:


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

then maybe our cats will start talking back to us! :w00t:

i'm going to decorate Tillys room pink, and Freddys blue....they will love that - just need to get the smell of hooman out! lol xx


----------



## Iluvmypets (Jan 13, 2012)

catlover0581 said:


> hey waterlily - i can afford catfood and litter, but i can't keep forking out for PS3's and X-Box's - can i ship the kids off then?!?!?! lmao :w00t:


Would it be in bad taste to mention FLEAbay right now?


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

Iluvmypets said:


> Would it be in bad taste to mention FLEAbay right now?


lmfao!!! no not at all lol


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

catlover0581 said:


> then maybe our cats will start talking back to us! :w00t:
> 
> i'm going to decorate Tillys room pink, and Freddys blue....they will love that - just need to get the smell of hooman out! lol xx


Genius :w00t: I'm gonna move myself out as well into the shed and let them have the house, thats gonna make me a fab owner


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> Genius :w00t: I'm gonna move myself out as well into the shed and let them have the house, thats gonna make me a fab owner


you're so thoughtless - where are they going to keep their toys and carriers if you are in the shed?! you can have a kennel in the garden - with a blanket in the winter.....lol


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

catlover0581 said:


> you're so thoughtless - where are they going to keep their toys and carriers if you are in the shed?! you can have a kennel in the garden - with a blanket in the winter.....lol


Omg you're right :huh: I dont have a kennel thats theirs as well  But I have a table tennis table, I can crash under that


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> Omg you're right :huh: I dont have a kennel thats theirs as well  But I have a table tennis table, I can crash under that


as long as they don't mind - check with them first! lmao

ooooo - i put new pics up! in the gallery - 'Friends at play ' xx


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

anotheruser said:


> Just because the OP appears to be a troll, doesn't mean the information contained within the first few posts isn't helpful to other users remember!
> 
> I don't mean to be horrible, but animals coming before humans?
> That's right, I will put the life of a cat before my baby. . . I don't think so.


An animals life is just as important than a humans! Don't kid yourself that you're any more special than a cat! Especially with that attitude you have!!


----------



## Tylah (Mar 12, 2011)

jdogg1873 said:


> Just an update. Ordered some stuff that was recommended at the start of the thread, the stuff that came to £15 odds.


A bit late but PetSupermarket have Frontline without the need for a prescription for £10.47 delivered. Buy Discounted Frontline for Cats Online at Pet-Supermarket.co.uk the UK's #1


----------



## jdogg1873 (Jan 8, 2012)

Would that not count as a supermarket though. Everyone else seems to suggest supermarket stuff is waste of money? Or do they mean supermarkets like asda and tesco etc? I did buy stuff from pets at home at the start and it didnt work. Cost a small fortune as well lol.

Anyways thanks for the tip and I will keep a note of the link for future reference.

Stuff I already ordered should be here today hopefully.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

jdogg1873 said:


> Would that not count as a supermarket though. Everyone else seems to suggest supermarket stuff is waste of money? Or do they mean supermarkets like asda and tesco etc? I did buy stuff from pets at home at the start and it didnt work. Cost a small fortune as well lol.
> 
> Anyways thanks for the tip and I will keep a note of the link for future reference.
> 
> Stuff I already ordered should be here today hopefully.


You wouldn't get stuff like frontline in a supermarket, or anything else that used to be prescription only. [email protected] won't sell it either, I shouldn't think. You can get it from some chemists though.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

jdogg1873 said:


> Would that not count as a supermarket though. Everyone else seems to suggest supermarket stuff is waste of money? Or do they mean supermarkets like asda and tesco etc? I did buy stuff from pets at home at the start and it didnt work. Cost a small fortune as well lol.
> 
> Anyways thanks for the tip and I will keep a note of the link for future reference.
> 
> Stuff I already ordered should be here today hopefully.


Fingers crossed for you.

Just for the record, I tried Frontline and it made my cats all foam at the mouth and STILL didn't kill the damned fleas. It used to work, but I've read a lot of accounts from people both sides of the pond that it seems to have stopped working for them. The fleas have developed a resistance. Also, fipronil, the active ingredient, is a known carcinogen. So, short version: If the stuff you ordered doesn't happen to work, I wouldn't try Frontline as your next line of defense.


----------



## Iluvmypets (Jan 13, 2012)

We can get frontline at Petsathome but it is in a locked cabinet now and they want to know the weight of your pet first before they give you the right dosage.


----------



## jdogg1873 (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok , so just applied the stuff tonight. First chance me and the other half had a chance to be in the same place at the same time.

So how long does it take to start working do you reckon?


----------



## nirvanamadliz (Jan 28, 2012)

What did u use to get rid of the fleas on the cats as I have been using frontline and all 4 of mine have got fleas again. This time I am going to the vets but would like what other alternatives to frontline for next month. Thanks


----------



## jdogg1873 (Jan 8, 2012)

used the advantage stuff on the fleas. it has worked wonders. one of the cats had quite a bad scabby head and they are all gone. one of them had quite a bad coat and is now all shiny and feels nice. the little one had a couple of patches of fur missing but are now healing nicely. thanks so much for the advice.

not so sure the worm stuff has worked though as they are still being fussy, but if i'm being honest i think that's more down to them being fussy little gits rather than losing their appetite.

open to suggestions...


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Glad to hear the correct treatment has worked, but I can't help thinking it has been a long 5 months since the problem started.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

hi i know this is a late posting  personally iv found frontline to be next to useless oscar has flea allergy's and went nearly completely bald!!!! :O advocate and stronghold are flea and wormer's tho you still need to drontal them every three months


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

i know its pretty obvious advice but just make sure you keep ontop off de-fleaing all kitties 

save you more in the long run, it is very difficult to come up with funds sometimes i think alot of us can sympathise with you, but atleast you came on here and asked for help and advice.. if more people did this there would be much more happy and healthy cats im sure..

hope the problem is sorted now.. ofcourse make sure you keep on top of things like hoovering and changing bedding... i was told fleas have a habbot of hiding in creases off bedding and clothes :0)

marley caught fleas when we moved house  luckily after her flea treatment and gutted the house top to bottom we were able to get rid of them ...feist little buggarsx


----------

